# compiz-fusion und compiz

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte compiz mal unter kde ausprobieren. Brauche ich dazu zwingend compiz-fusion?

```
localhost olaf # emerge x11-wm/compiz-fusion -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.6.0.1  250 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/compiz-bcop-0.6.0  69 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2  USE="-debug" 510 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.6.0  USE="jpeg" 767 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ccsm-0.6.0  407 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.5.2  1,528 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.6.0  2,240 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0  USE="-gnome kde" 0 kB

Total: 8 packages (8 new), Size of downloads: 5,769 kB
```

 Oder reicht compizconfig-backend-kconfig

```
localhost olaf # emerge compizconfig-backend-kconfig -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug -gnome kde svg" 1,743 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.6.0  314 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig-0.6.0  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 403 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 2,460 kB
```

 aus?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi,

also wenn ich mich recht entsinne war/ist Compiz ein eigenständiges Desktopschnöckl. Das damals neben Beryl existierte. Und nach der Fusion mit Beryl haben sie sich dann in Compiz-Fusion umbenannt. Damit dürfte Compiz-Fusion aktueller sein.

Ganz genau kenne ich die einzelnen Teile der Pakete aber nicht. Kann auch sein das Compiz lediglich wie emerald, ein Fenstermanager war/ist.

Grüße

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es gibt ja verschiedene Anleitungen, aber die Sache scheint sich ja auch rasch zu entwickeln. Speziell für kde.

----------

## Vortex375

Seit der Fusion mit beryl ist "compiz" nun der Fenstermanager-Kern mit ein paar Grundlegenden Plugins. Alles weitere ist in den Paketen compiz-fusion-plugins-* enthalten.

Wenn du dir wirklich "nur" compiz installierst, wirst du wenig Freude daran haben, da du mit allein mit dem Kern, ohne Plugins und Window-Decorator, vermutlich nicht viel anfangen kannst.

Das compizconfig-backend-kconfig hat bei mir übrigens nie zuverlässig funktioniert. Ich verwende zum konfigurieren von compiz daher den ccsm (Compiz Config Settings Manager) mit dem Flat-File-Backend (funktioniert problemlos).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie ist das mit der Performance des System? (Ich habe das unter Ubuntu Gnome. Da fällt es kaum ins Gewicht. Ist aber schick, wobei dort nicht alle Fensterdekorationen korrekt dargestelt werden.)

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wie ist das mit der Performance des System? (Ich habe das unter Ubuntu Gnome. Da fällt es kaum ins Gewicht. Ist aber schick, wobei dort nicht alle Fensterdekorationen korrekt dargestelt werden.)

 

unter gentoo funktioniert das genauso und auch genauso performant wie unter ubuntu, du hast nur nicht die "bequemlichkeit" bei der installation, wie du sie bei ubuntu ja hast.

bei gentoo muss man bei dem thema manchmal genau darauf achten, welche programm versionen mit welchen treibern zuverlässig laufen.

----------

